# can we play psp games in pc ?



## bhutanesedude (Jul 5, 2007)

I have come to hear that we can play PS2 games in our system but with some definite software should be installed to recognize the PS2 DVD. So I just wanted to know what are the requirements for my system that I be able to play PS2 games in my system.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: How to play PS2 in my Computer System*

Trust me.So far emulation development for emulating PS2 has been pathetic.They give insanely low frame rates even on high end systems with Dual Core processors & good graphics card.Take my advice & don't bother trying.Instead invest in a PS2 for the best experience until PC is blessed with some emulator like Epsxe or VGS which were for PSone & played games flawlessly.


----------



## bhutanesedude (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: How to play PS2 in my Computer System*

Thanks allwyndlima

But do let me know if I can have any other alternatives....


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: How to play PS2 in my Computer System*

other alternatives r only 2 purchase a console which is old aswell....now its ps3....u can actually play some ps2 wit epsx2 emulator but at very saaaad speed...actually unplayable....n work is still on....n 3rdly i dunno if its legal or not

Enjoy~!


----------



## spikygv (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: How to play PS2 in my Computer System*

if u own a ps2 , it's not illegal . if u dont , its illegal . moreover the question is frm where u get those bios files to run the emulation soft . if its frm ur ps2 ( or u own one and u download frm net ) , its legal . if u downloaded one without owning a ps2 its illegal.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: How to play PS2 in my Computer System*

Emulation is not illegal in India, its perfectly legal. We do not have the crazy DMCA (Digital Millenium CopyRights act) in India its only for people in USA.


----------



## drsethi (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: How to play PS2 in my Computer System*

It is best to purchase PS2 which is very cheap nowadays. You can use your computer for serious jobs.


----------



## bhutanesedude (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: How to play PS2 in my Computer System*

Now let me know where would I find the EMulation so that I can download it and have a pleasure of PS2 game in my system.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: How to play PS2 in my Computer System*

dont even think about emulation mate, it suc*s , and , its suc*s bad.


----------



## bhutanesedude (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: How to play PS2 in my Computer System*

Oh really? WHy so...and what would you recommend me to use to play PS2 games in my system and about buying a PS2, I would not be able effort it.



			
				rajasekharan said:
			
		

> dont even think about emulation mate, it suc*s , and , its suc*s bad.


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: How to play PS2 in my Computer System*

@bhutanesedude: only place whr u get pleasure wit ps2 games is the actual console....talkin of pleasure even if u run a system worth 5lacs for emulator, itsa waste coz twud run like sh#t....completely unplayable....not even worth thinking....iv tried it....thats y we say...forget it n buy a ps2 if ur really crazy for it....if not all u can do is give more time to d developers as they still working on it...but dont expect fully....be updated wit their site...

website(since its not illegal as discussed here, lemme know): www.pcsx2.net/


ENjoy~!


----------



## Batistabomb (Aug 7, 2007)

*can we play psp games in pc*

guys i came to hear that we can play playstation games in pc by using some emulators,is this true do anyone know how both formats can be converted


----------



## max_demon (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: can we play psp games in pc*

fake , instead buy PSP for 9,500 only


----------



## Batistabomb (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: can we play psp games in pc*

do u know devhook emulator i think this can do the job


----------



## bhutanesedude (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: can we play psp games in pc*

Damn, why this $hit going on again..Search Forum before you post. This topic has already been opened and even closed....Click here
Now don't do anything before searching the forum.....


----------



## shantanu (Aug 8, 2007)

threads merged..


----------



## max_demon (Aug 8, 2007)

and and and if you want to emulate , you will need a BIOS , which you can extract from original one only.

emulating is legal but pirating bios is illigal


----------



## Liggy (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: can we play psp games in pc*



			
				Batistabomb said:
			
		

> do u know devhook emulator i think this can do the job


this software is for PSP's to run ISO's from mem stick instead of UMD. PSP will allow u to play PSX games but not PS2.
As far as playing PS2 games on PC, don't bother, u can get PS2 emulators but they all suck ( the emulators will run the DVDs) but the gameplay is choppy slow, and usually freezes.  PS2 prices are always dropping so yeah go buy a PS2.. or if you have the money PS3 ( can play all PS versions [psp,psx,ps2,&ps3])


----------



## REY619 (Aug 11, 2007)

PS2 is only Rs. 7000 now! Go buy it!


----------



## Ambar (Aug 11, 2007)

im using PCSX2......i has a compatibility list and patches for the compatible  games ...so far i have play DBZ..only...dunno about others..


----------

